# What do you use for a light setup for night fishing?



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

so many options. what is best? for people to see you and for you to see stuff in the yak?


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

and how do you have it mounted?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i have this. super bright and has lasted a long time. i think i have two in the garage. ill check and let you know tomorrow. 

http://www.amazon.com/Top-ratings-pro-paddling-community-compatible-inflatable/dp/B003GTZQJW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1371695587&sr=8-2&keywords=kayak+light


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a headlamp I wear but also bought some cool submersible tea light thingies but have yet to install. Sold my PA but thinking about getting another. Figured I'd mount them with double sided tape on the gunnels. Only cost me $10 for like 15 of them I think.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I just ordered these for Trout One "my SUP" they have them locally but are cheaper to order online. I saw them demo'ed they are pretty awesome... Cant wait to stick my first flounder from my paddleboard..... Super fired up!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...qBi97A49a6Afd7RCTaPgA2A&bvm=bv.48175248,d.dmg


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Eventually I'm gonna put a full review of this out but it's a local company from Mississippi called paddlepunks.com. And they make the Shake-It kayak light. Fits into any spare rod holder, gives great 360 degree light for visibility as well as some nice light for function right on the deck. Super lightweight and easy to operate. Way cheaper than anything else prefabricated too. 

http://www.paddlepunks.com/Shake_It_Paddle_Boat_Stern_Light_p/sipbsl-001.htm


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Visicarbon + headlamp.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Headlight and a $15 360 light from academy that runs on D batterys. Batterys died too quick so I rigged another led headlamp to shine in the 360 light. It works. Must work pretty good cause FWC stopoed me one night at 3mile and thanked me for having the lights. He said he could see me a mile away.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

The yakattack visi carbon pro is the best kayak light/flag on the market. It is also made in the usa!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdNommHPQjg

http://www.yakattack.us/Products/Products.html


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I am happy with this set up

Cost was less than $15. I also added a safety flag with reflecting tape and use it for safety day and night. It sets in a rear rod holder mounted on my cooler.

Greg


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

grgrobards said:


> I am happy with this set up
> 
> Cost was less than $15. I also added a safety flag with reflecting tape and use it for safety day and night. It sets in a rear rod holder mounted on my cooler.
> 
> Greg


nice!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I have several and bring them all.

I always wear my headlamp, I keep a coleman foldable lantern in my crate, and a small flashing strobe that I stick on one of my spare rods.

I dont keep them all buring at one time but when I want to be seen I light them all up.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

That's cool and smart nice


----------

